# Hugh Jackman & Deborra-Lee Furness - Spent the day looking at houses for sale in Australia 29.12.2010 x 12



## Q (3 Jan. 2011)

​
thx oTTo


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2011)

nette Villa


----------



## Redluna (5 Jan. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> nette Villa



mein Geschmack wär's nicht, aber: Netter Typ, nur zur Zeit etwas behaart


----------



## Rainer Wenger (6 Jan. 2011)

Naja, ich beneide da eher das großartige Wetter dort zurzeit... Danke für Hugh. :thumbup:


----------



## baby12 (7 Jan. 2011)

Thanks for these!


----------



## jo785jo (18 Jan. 2011)

WOW! Thank you so very much for Hugh!


----------



## HazelEyesFan (15 Apr. 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------

